# NGTA June Traditional Archery Shoot



## dutchman (May 3, 2011)

North Georgia Traditional Archery Club

June 4 & 5, 2011	 

Have the high gas prices put a damper on your shoot plans?  Don’t care to fight the crowds to find a good time? Come to Gainesville, GA and get a great value for your money and enjoy more shooting time with your family and friends.

•	2 courses with 20 targets on each course!
•	Novelty shoots for children and adults!
•	Practice range open all weekend.
•	Pot Luck Supper on Saturday evening.
•	Coon Shoot after Dark on Saturday evening.
•	Lunch will be available on both days for $5 per person per day.
•	Vendors will be on hand with supplies and other items.
•	Workshops on flint knapping, arrow building, string building, self bows, and more.
•	Hawk throwing all weekend.

*Devotion of Sunday morning at 9:00 AM.*


Shoot fees – Shoot as much as you like for the day or the entire weekend!
•	Members -  $5/day, $10/weekend
•	Non-Members -  $10/day, $15/weekend
•	Family of 4+ - $20/day, $30/weekend
•	Coon Shoot - $5 per person, 100% payback to winner
•	Blackjack Novelty Shoot – $1 for two shots, 100% payback to winner
•	Kids Novelty Shoots are free to kids 12 and younger.


The shooting will begin at 8:00 AM on Saturday. Both courses will close at sundown on Saturday for safety’s sake. Sunday’s format will include a devotional at 9:00 AM, shooting will begin immediately afterward.


We will have a traditional archery yard sale area set up for participants. Bring your sale items labeled with your name, phone number and asking price for display.

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd. Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEELAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEELAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. Look left and BACK! There is a sign but it is hard to see until you have passed it. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far! Look back to the left and you will see it by the gate.


Update - 5/4/11 - This just in, the TBG Youth Trailer will be at this event on Saturday, June 4!

Update - 5/5/11 - Dan and Molly Spier will be set up as vendors on Saturday and Sunday!

Update - 5/9/11 - New shooting trails have been prepared. New shot presentations will be available for the shoot! 20 targets on a brand new trail! RogerB has confirmed that he will be there with his string building gear for a workshop! If you want to learn how to build strings, you won't want to miss this!

Update - 5/11/11 - Jake Allen has volunteered to bring his string silencer box and show folks how to make silencers as an additional "workshop". This thing just keeps getting better and better...

Update - 5/13/11 - It would appear that we need to add a workshop...TNGirl will be demonstrating how to process elk leg sinew the old time way.... Seriously, it might be a good deal to show the folks how to process sinew for use. I'll bring some leg sinew and a BIG HAMMER!

Update - 5/14/11 - The Potluck Supper is not to be missed! There is a separate thread if you need more information on this treat! We eat at 6:30 PM on Saturday evening...

Update - 5/22/11 - The new rat target was delivered yesterday. He will be deployed somewhere on one of the two 20-target courses.

Update - 5/25/11 - There will be as least one "blind" shot on one of the courses. There will be a 5-gallon bucket involved as well. Look out Pinenut!

Update - 6/1/11 - Due to a cancellation by the Scouts, the TBG Youth Trailer will not make an appearance at this shoot. Tony will still be there, however...


----------



## BkBigkid (May 3, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of planning going into the June Shoot


----------



## LongBow01 (May 4, 2011)

good another sat/sun shoot I hope ta make thisun on sat.


----------



## yamapup (May 4, 2011)

This is great. I can't wait. When will target set up take place? Friday? What time? Pip


----------



## dutchman (May 4, 2011)

yamapup said:


> This is great. I can't wait. When will target set up take place? Friday? What time? Pip



Friday, June 3 at 8:00 a.m.


----------



## dpoole (May 4, 2011)

no seperate charges for each time you shoot    No standing in line forever to get to shoot either   plenty of targets for everbody to shoot   Dang that sure seems like the shoot to go to that weekend


----------



## Al33 (May 8, 2011)

Looks like this is going to be a blast and I am definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 8, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Does that mean that you and A-Wall are coming up?



On the calender.


----------



## dutchman (May 8, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> On the calender.



You be sure to bring Sarah.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 8, 2011)

dutchman said:


> You be sure to bring Sarah. Connie is arranging a guided tour of the Mall of Georgia on Saturday...



She's coming and is gonna shoot with us.

Look forward to it.


----------



## Jayin J (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Jayin J (May 11, 2011)

Ok, it's a done deal.  We comin' up.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 11, 2011)

Please post directions and an address.  I would like to attend (work permitting) I just need to know where I am going.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 11, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> Please post directions and an address.  I would like to attend (work permitting) I just need to know where I am going.



Yes sir! I hope you come shoot with us. the first time you
shoot with us, your fees are covered by our club President; Dennis. 

When I come from that side of the state, 
I take Hwy 53 thru Dawsonville,
and bear to the left coming into Gainesville, (53 spur).
Lee Land Road is about 2 miles east of 985 on 53 spur,
which renames to Candler Rd.

2295 Lee Land Rd, Gainesville Ga, 30507

I-985 North to Exit 20: Candler Road
Turn Right and continue about 2 miles, past the Hall County Landfill on the left, 
and the Cold Storage Facility on the Right
Next Road on the Right: Lee Land
Turn Right, continue another mile or so to a fork in the road, and a cell tower.
Our entrance is a hard left just before the fork.
Sign "NGTA" with a large arrow.
Note: if you cross under a large powerline, you just missed us. "


----------



## TNGIRL (May 11, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> Ok, it's a done deal.  We comin' up.



Yippy!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (May 11, 2011)

jayin j said:


> ok, it's a done deal.  We comin' up.



That's great!!!!!!!! I can also return your arrow we found last month you lost the month before.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 11, 2011)

Al33 said:


> That's great!!!!!!!! I can also return your arrow we found last month you lost the month before.



That arrow was waaaay down the hill.  
(Past the hog and thru that stand of privet).


----------



## Jayin J (May 11, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> That arrow was waaaay down the hill.
> (Past the hog and thru that stand of privet).




I am trying to figure out how yall found it and why was someone that deep in the woods


----------



## TNGIRL (May 11, 2011)

we wuz lookin for fairies..........  uh huh!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 11, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> That arrow was waaaay down the hill.
> (Past the hog and thru that stand of privet).



Just outside the three ring, as Gene said...by way of half acre.


----------



## dutchman (May 11, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Just outside the three ring, as Gene said...by way of half acre.



Here there, ol' buddy, are you coming up to see us for our June shoot?


----------



## Jayin J (May 11, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Here there, ol' buddy, are you coming up to see us for our June shoot?



We sure are .   Could not pass up a kind invite to come back to the mountains for a full weekend of fun, fellowship, food and friends.     We are stayin in Helen this time...probably comin up Thursday mornin' too


----------



## dutchman (May 11, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> We sure are .   Could not pass up a kind invite to come back to the mountains for a full weekend of fun, fellowship, food and friends.     We are stayin in Helen this time...probably comin up Thursday mornin' too



I read you were comin' a post or three earlier. I was really talkin' to my other ol' buddy Barry...

I'll be happy to see you and Carmen again...


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 11, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Here there, ol' buddy, are you coming up to see us for our June shoot?



I sure am going to try...would really like to be there amongst you folks.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 11, 2011)

If you come up Barry, I'll even help you chew that elk sinew you bought from Dan!!!!!!!or just watch you chew it!!!!!


----------



## bamabird (May 12, 2011)

For a old fashioned Southern Baptist trad fella,them pot luck dinners are a wonderful thing.Anticipation...T Smith(fishunter)


----------



## RogerB (May 13, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> If you come up Barry, I'll even help you chew that elk sinew you bought from Dan!!!!!!!or just watch you chew it!!!!!



Should I bring that old deer hide, just incase Barry doesn't make it, I wouldn't want you to not have anything to do!


----------



## dutchman (May 16, 2011)

RogerB said:


> Should I bring that old deer hide, just incase Barry doesn't make it, I wouldn't want you to not have anything to do!



Check the UPDATE dated 5/12/11 in the initial post of this thread. We have added a workshop!

Seriously, we are inside of three weeks until this event now folks. A couple of Scout troops have been invited and I'll be hearing from them soon as to how many boys they'll be bringing. We have folks set to run the workshops. I'll be putting together a schedule of workshops to allow for smooth transitions from one to the next and provide adequate range time for everyone. This is gonna be fun...


----------



## Dirty44Dan (May 16, 2011)

I will be there with my "stuff."  Selfbows, kids' arrows, kids' gloves and bracers, primitive hunting arrows, replacement target points, string making material, flintknapping rock and much more.  Come on by when you are not shooting.  Looking forward to it.
Dan Spier


----------



## Dennis (May 17, 2011)

Sounds like it's gonna be big fun!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Sounds like it's gonna be big fun!!!



Somebody got their computer back!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 17, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Somebody got their computer back!



 Dennis goes high tech...again. 

Welcome back brother!


----------



## crazyjigr (May 17, 2011)

I'll be there with 2 kids on Sunday


----------



## TNGIRL (May 18, 2011)

Now that Dennis is back on, I VOLUNTEERhim to bring his ice cream maker and fixin's and make some for us!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (May 18, 2011)

I hate that we are not gonna make this shoot, we will miss shooting with all yall and eating all the good food. We are gonna head on over to the HH shoot, been planning on going to it since last year so I hate to change plans. Plus I have to go be a cheerleader for TJ while he represents GA in the shoot off. 

Thanks for all the invites we recieved from yall to the NGT shoot.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 18, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> I hate that we are not gonna make this shoot, we will miss shooting with all yall and eating all the good food. We are gonna head on over to the HH shoot, been planning on going to it since last year so I hate to change plans. Plus I have to go be a cheerleader for TJ while he represents GA in the shoot off.
> 
> Thanks for all the invites we recieved from yall to the NGT shoot.



You and Andrea will be missed! Give TJ alot of cheering from all of us too~!!!!!
You come up ANYTIME please!


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2011)

This just in...we will have a rat target on one of the courses. Be watchful...


----------



## TNGIRL (May 19, 2011)

dutchman said:


> This just in...we will have a rat target on one of the courses. Be watchful...


----------



## Al33 (May 19, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> I hate that we are not gonna make this shoot, we will miss shooting with all yall and eating all the good food. We are gonna head on over to the HH shoot, been planning on going to it since last year so I hate to change plans. Plus I have to go be a cheerleader for TJ while he represents GA in the shoot off.
> 
> Thanks for all the invites we recieved from yall to the NGT shoot.



Yes, you will be missed but good to hear TJ will have you there to cheer him on, good on you Chase!!! Like you, I regret we can't be at two places at the same time. One things for sure, averyone will have a great time no matter which event they have to decide on. Trad archery is alive and well!!!!


----------



## Longstreet1 (May 19, 2011)

Is there any where to camp around there?


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> Is there any where to camp around there?



There is limited camping on the property.

Lake Lanier is nearby with several good campgrounds.


----------



## dutchman (May 22, 2011)

The rat was delivered yesterday...


----------



## TNGIRL (May 22, 2011)

dutchman said:


> The rat was delivered yesterday...


----------



## dutchman (May 23, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


>



Don't worry. We're gonna build that outhouse for your bear...


----------



## RogerB (May 24, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Don't worry. We're gonna build that outhouse for your bear...



So, are we going to be shooting into an outhouse at a bear, or are we going to be in an outhouse shooting out at a bear?
You know Oldacker is the only one I know that regularly takes his bow in with him. I guess he has had bear trouble in the past.


----------



## dutchman (May 25, 2011)

Got a "blind" shot set up on one of the courses. Also found a good place to deploy the rat...


----------



## TNGIRL (May 25, 2011)

RogerB said:


> So, are we going to be shooting into an outhouse at a bear, or are we going to be in an outhouse shooting out at a bear?
> You know Oldacker is the only one I know that regularly takes his bow in with him. I guess he has had bear trouble in the past.


you'll shoot from a distance into the outhouse at a sitting bear just before the door shuts after you let go of the rope you are holding the door open with!!!!


dutchman said:


> Got a "blind" shot set up on one of the courses. Also found a good place to deploy the rat...


----------



## T Harris (May 26, 2011)

First time I did a shot like that was at an OF's  shoot in Tenn.  I must say, it was a hoot.

I know you all will be getting all those kids introduced into our great sport.  Ya'll have fun, after all, ya only have a little over a week to go.

Terry Harris


----------



## RogerB (May 26, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> you'll shoot from a distance into the outhouse at a sitting bear just before the door shuts after you let go of the rope you are holding the door open with!!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds complicated for my poor little brain.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 26, 2011)

RogerB said:


> TNGIRL said:
> 
> 
> > you'll shoot from a distance into the outhouse at a sitting bear just before the door shuts after you let go of the rope you are holding the door open with!!!!
> ...


----------



## whossbows (May 26, 2011)

yea it could be the rat in the outhouse,a real one


----------



## BDAdams (May 27, 2011)

I miss GA   But in all seriousness y'all have a great time and enjoy the weekend.

BDA from Germany


----------



## dutchman (May 28, 2011)

BDAdams said:


> I miss GA   But in all seriousness y'all have a great time and enjoy the weekend.
> 
> BDA from Germany



We miss you, too, Blake. Things here haven't changed much. We're still having loads of fun each month. 

Hard to believe that this shoot's one week from today!


----------



## Skunkhound (May 30, 2011)

Hey folks, as a newbie who's just gettin started,how good of a shot should you be to attend a shoot? I can consistently hit my 2x2 target @ 20yds, but I rarely get the groupings I going for. I'm looking forward to meeting some real trad bowhunters soon, but I can't afford to lose arrows all day .


----------



## Necedah (May 30, 2011)

Skunkhound, you're probably better than half of us right now. Trad shoots ain't about shootin and scoring, it's about having Fun and Fellowshipping. Maybe you can help me out a little with my shootin.  

Dave


----------



## pine nut (May 30, 2011)

Skunkhound, come on by there will be lots of folks helping look for the arrows.  You will be in good company.  If folks help you look when you shoot it is easier to find them.  lots of help available to help your shootin' too!  Dave said it well "It's about having fun!"
Bill


----------



## yamapup (May 31, 2011)

Don't worry, Skunkhound, I think I hold the record for totally missing targets. These shoots are too much fun, to worry about how well you shoot. Pup


----------



## ol dog (May 31, 2011)

Gonna miss my first HH in 6 years. I'll be there !


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2011)

ol dog said:


> Gonna miss my first HH in 6 years. I'll be there !



Good deal. The Gainesville trip will soften the blow of missing the HH.


----------



## Al33 (May 31, 2011)

Not likely I will be camping as planned with the high temps forecast. I just can't sleep if I am hot. I do, however, plan on shooting both Saturday and Sunday but may have to miss the pot luck supper.

I will be bringing a bunch of bows to sell, both lefty and righty. A couple of friends in Appling asked me to bring them up and try to find new owners plus I have a few of my own I need to move. I have some real bargains for those interested.

As always, really looking forward to this!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 31, 2011)

I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (May 31, 2011)

Skunkhound said:


> Hey folks, as a newbie who's just gettin started,how good of a shot should you be to attend a shoot? I can consistently hit my 2x2 target @ 20yds, but I rarely get the groupings I going for. I'm looking forward to meeting some real trad bowhunters soon, but I can't afford to lose arrows all day .



Come on down, we are some of the BEST arrow hunters around (comes from all the experience we have from looking for ours)


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Not likely I will be camping as planned with the high temps forecast. I just can't sleep if I am hot. I do, however, plan on shooting both Saturday and Sunday but may have to miss the pot luck supper.
> 
> I will be bringing a bunch of bows to sell, both lefty and righty. A couple of friends in Appling asked me to bring them up and try to find new owners plus I have a few of my own I need to move. I have some real bargains for those interested.
> 
> As always, really looking forward to this!!!!



The yard sale area will be looking good!. I have some arrows and a quiver that I need to move.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 1, 2011)

We are planning on heading up Saturday, we have a 2 and 4 year old will they be alright to bring or do the younger ones get more in the way? We have never been to a shoot before so I wanted to make sure before I brought them with. Thanks


----------



## dutchman (Jun 1, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> We are planning on heading up Saturday, we have a 2 and 4 year old will they be alright to bring or do the younger ones get more in the way? We have never been to a shoot before so I wanted to make sure before I brought them with. Thanks



They won't be in the way. We can probably scare up something for the 4 year old to shoot...


----------



## RogerB (Jun 1, 2011)

NGTA is very family friendly, we would be disappointed if you didn't bring them. We feel strongly that family is the most important thing and nothing makes us happier than seeing smiles on kids (and the wife's) faces.


----------



## maymolly (Jun 2, 2011)

Dutchman,
What time will the gate be open on Friday,June 3rd for Dan to set up his booth?


----------



## dutchman (Jun 2, 2011)

maymolly said:


> Dutchman,
> What time will the gate be open on Friday,June 3rd for Dan to set up his booth?



I'll be there by 7:00 a.m.


----------



## maymolly (Jun 3, 2011)

Several people are here setting up the course as well as Dirty Dan's vending booth. See you all early tomorrow!


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 3, 2011)

Hopefully I will be able to walk around the next get together.

Y'all have fun and be safe......stay hydrated!!

David


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Plan on being there in the mornning do you have to be there by 8?


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jun 3, 2011)

Shoots usually start around 9AM gate gets opened by 8AM. I was helping some this morning and it looks like it will be 2 courses of 20 targets on each course. Drinks will be available, but with the high temps you might want to bring what ever you like to drink during hot weather. Both courses have shaded areas, so you won't be in direct sun all the time. Ticks are moving in the brush, you might want to have bug spray. Snellville-Dave


----------



## pine nut (Jun 3, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> Plan on being there in the mornning do you have to be there by 8?



You do not have to be there at a certain time you come in register and get some directions and go shoot.  There will be shooting going on all day.  It will be a fun and challenging course.  There are several new things we haven't done before at this shoot.   It is about having fun with a bow and friends!  We do not give awards and mostly compete with ourselves.  If you are uncomfortable shooting at some of the targets you can move up toward the target if you need to.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 3, 2011)

Two 20-target courses have been set and they aren't bad at all. The Outhouse bear, the "Walk the Line" elk, and Hector the rat are just some of the highlights. We have the infamous bedded buck hiding behind the log and some downright interesting shots waiting for you tomorrow and/or Sunday. Registration opens at 8:00 a.m. and you can shoot all day on the two courses for one low price.

Come on out and enjoy the day with us.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2011)

Live update...

We are here with a good crowd. Plenty to eat and drink and all the shooting fun you can stand. Come check us out...


----------



## dpoole (Jun 4, 2011)

i hear gene and crew did a great job on setting up the course also they had a large crown sat even heard you could shoot both courses without havin to wait in line at the targets for hours in this heat.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 4, 2011)

I hate to miss this one but for some silly reason I have to work to provide some folks with electricity.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Had a great time will post some video of the bear in the out house and some pics as soon as I figure it out. Thanks to all you, my family had a great time. For those of you that have not been these are a great group of people and a great course. I hope I will be able to make many more of these events.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2011)

A few pic's from today. No detailed narrative, got to hit the sack and head back up early A.M.. Video's to come tommorrow evening, takes a lot of time to upload them to YouTube.

Got to shoot with longstreet1 and family today and we had a blast. Enjoyed it David!! Arianna and Haley are precious!!!

Great courses with some interesting shots to make. I had a ball!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2011)

Still a whole 'nother day to shoot, folks. Y'all come see us. You won't be sorry...


----------



## Al33 (Jun 5, 2011)

The new "Bear in the Outhouse" shot (video):

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoR_v7QQyS4?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xoR_v7QQyS4?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Al33 (Jun 5, 2011)

Pic's from today (Sunday), video of presentation to Jackie Baird coming later.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 5, 2011)

What a weekend! I want to publically thank a bunch of people that helped make this event possible. 

First, Necedah and RogerB worked on Thursday building the outhouse for the bear to sit in. It served well and will for years to come. It made for a more interesting shoot and the NGTA club is indebted to these gentlemen for their hard work. Thanks to TNGirl for the vision…

Next on my thank you list is our buddy Pine Nut. He came up Thursday as well and cut the grass around our central camp area with his own mower.

Dan and Molly Spier were with us all weekend and provided support for many with new strings and lots of other needed items. It is always a great pleasure to spend time with this great couple! What an asset they are to the traditional archery community in this state!

Next are the people who showed up on Friday to help set up two 20-target courses. They are the same folks that always set up these courses and they do a fantastic job!  Thanks to Jake Allen for the marble drop. That timed shot was very popular.

This same group hung around all weekend and provided much needed help and support to make this shoot possible. By all accounts, it was a huge success. We signed up at least 4 new members this weekend and made lots of new friends, all because of sticks and strings! After all was said and done, these same folks, with a few others, had dismantled the courses and stored the targets for next month.

I’d also like to thank all the good people that came out and participated in our shoot. Without the support we get from all of the participants, we couldn’t have these shoots or a club. It was a full weekend and you folks made it great!

I don’t think I’ve ever been associated with a finer group of people.

I’m already looking forward to the next time …


----------



## Al33 (Jun 5, 2011)

I think this video epitomizes just what NGTA means to so many. Were it not for the vision of three men in particular back in the mid 90's the North Georgia Traditional Archery club would not exist. These three men are the late David Baird and Mickey Wilson along with Stan Bennett who was present both days. This presentation to Jackie Baird by Bill Knight on behalf of all the traditional archery community was nice to witness. I didn't get my camera rolling in time to catch the beginning but I did get most of it. 

As for this weekend it was OUTSTANDING! Gene, you hosted a great event and I cannot thank you and the others you noted enough for all the hard work that went into making it happen!


----------



## Ellbow (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you Al, for posting that video. That was so touching. Just what I needed today. To be reminded there are some good folks out there that started all of this. The reason to keep going in this trad arena. To make and form friendships that will last a life time.

I haven't been so touched in a long while by something so heart felt. Thank you again Mr. Al.
El


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 5, 2011)

Bear in the outhouse looks like alot of fun!


----------



## WildWillie (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like y'all had a blast I hate I had to miss it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 5, 2011)

Appears to have been a real good time. Hate I missed it too.


----------



## FVR (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry I missed this one.

You know, many years ago when I attended a TBG Banq. down in Macon, David heard I was looking for turkey feathers and presented me with 4 sets of wings.

It took me awhile, but I finally got them stripped.  I have been fletching arrows with them for what seems like forever.  I still have  whole mess of them.

If anyone wants some to make arrows with, just let me know.  These are from birds he killed.

Great pics.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 6, 2011)

we had a great time and yall did a great job. Thanks for the gifts to help us get the south ga club going! Could not spend time with any nicer folks thanks again !!


----------



## maymolly (Jun 6, 2011)

Al,

The third man who helped to start North Georgia Traditional Archery Club was Mickey Wilson not Mickey Thompson. Will you change the name in your post?  Mickey procured the land where the club is today. Thanks,  Molly Spier


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2011)

maymolly said:


> Al,
> 
> The third man who helped to start North Georgia Traditional Archery Club was Mickey Wilson not Mickey Thompson. Will you change the name in your post?  Mickey procured the land where the club is today. Thanks,  Molly Spier



Thanks for the correction Ms Molly!!!!! Not sure why I typed Thompson instead of Wilson.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Al, YOU are yourself what this is all about.  thanks for being our friend!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 6, 2011)

Some great posts, photos, and video!
Dan


----------



## pine nut (Jun 6, 2011)

I have one other thing to say about this shoot.  When folks came to shoot in this heat and had the smiles on their faces that they did(!), You just know it had to be a goodn'!  Great job you guys.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the hard work in preparing  this shoot.  This was clearly a very fine, well planned, precisely executed, and comprehensive event.  

I'm truly sorry I could only attend for a short time on Sunday but I had a good time just the same.  It was great to see everyone again.

The baker of that Red Velvet cake is my hero!   Mmmmm!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2011)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> The baker of that Red Velvet cake is my hero!   Mmmmm!!



It too was awesome and I sure would hate to have to judge between it and the carrot cake Ms Pinenut made. Both were WAY too good!!!!

I sure do appreciate all the fixins and deserts the ladies always bring. Ms Dorothy treated us to some awesome treats too!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that put this shoot together. I had a great time and plan on being at the next one. I really liked the course set up and I loved doing the black jack shoot and the coon shoot.    I am not sure who made what for the potluck, but it was all delicious. Im sorry I had to leave so early Sunday. I wasnt feeling very good and wanted to head back before it got hot. 

looking forward for the next one
Ronnie


----------



## pine nut (Jun 6, 2011)

Jackie Baird made the red velvet cake.  It was super as well, and Al is right Dorothy and everybody else that has brought desserts deserves a big thank you from me cause I try my best to taste em all , and I've never had anything that wasn't deeeeelishous!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2011)

ngabowhunter said:


> Thanks to everyone that put this shoot together. I had a great time and plan on being at the next one. I really liked the course set up and I loved doing the black jack shoot and the coon shoot.    I am not sure who made what for the potluck, but it was all delicious. Im sorry I had to leave so early Sunday. I wasnt feeling very good and wanted to head back before it got hot.
> 
> looking forward for the next one
> Ronnie



Sure enjoyed shooting a round with you Ronnie and hope to see you there again. Congrat's on winning the black jack round and glad the club ended up with the money when you paid your dues. Welcome to NGTA!!!!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jun 6, 2011)

*Thanks, Gene*

Many thanks to all of you who came to the NGT shoot, and to the many of you who bought items at our booth.  It was a very successful  time for us.  But, I wanted to make sure that we give credit to Gene for engineering (ramblin' wreck?) the whole weekend.  From talking it up on this site to setting up the course, arranging for food, and making sure everyone had what they needed, Gene was THE MAN!  Thank you, Gene, for your tireless efforts on a very hot weekend.  Your spirit, enthusiasm, and dedication to our club is outstanding.  You had great help from many people, but your leadership was key.  We all thank you very much.
Dan and Molly Spier


----------



## bamabird (Jun 6, 2011)

Very sorry I missed hangin' with y'all.After Gene told me the scouts had cancelled,my intentions were to still come,but I wound up spending some special time with my parents up in Rabun County,and a few hrs Saturday down in Helen(not my favorite place - too crowded).Some friends of mine were there for the week participating in the hot air balloon event.I'm sure some of you ate enough for me too.'course I ate good at the folks place,as well.Hope to see y'all again soon...TS(fishunter)


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dirty44Dan said:


> Many thanks to all of you who came to the NGT shoot, and to the many of you who bought items at our booth.  It was a very successful  time for us.  But, I wanted to make sure that we give credit to Gene for engineering (ramblin' wreck?) the whole weekend.  From talking it up on this site to setting up the course, arranging for food, and making sure everyone had what they needed, Gene was THE MAN!  Thank you, Gene, for your tireless efforts on a very hot weekend.  Your spirit, enthusiasm, and dedication to our club is outstanding.  You had great help from many people, but your leadership was key.  We all thank you very much.
> Dan and Molly Spier


Can't express my sentiments any better than that! 

Forgot to thank you publicly Dan for the wonderful devotional Sunday morning. Man, you are gifted in so many ways. We are all blessed to know you.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you, Al.  It was an honor to share with such wonderful people.


----------



## p paw barry (Jun 7, 2011)

i shot , i ate ,, i shot some more , i ate some, and shot some more,,
i shot untill jef took the target away,,,, gen, jef all u fine people,, i had a blast thanks


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 8, 2011)

p paw barry said:


> i shot , i ate ,, i shot some more , i ate some, and shot some more,,
> i shot untill jef took the target away,,,, gen, jef all u fine people,, i had a blast thanks


----------



## dpoole (Jun 8, 2011)

p paw barry said:


> i shot , i ate ,, i shot some more , i ate some, and shot some more,,
> i shot untill jef took the target away,,,, gen, jef all u fine people,, i had a blast thanks



Jeff took pee paws targets away so he could not shoot any more. I never though i would live long enough to find someone that would shoot more arrows in a day than Jeff. I have seen him start at daylight and i have seen him with a headlight on shooting at midnight and everything in between


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 8, 2011)

dpoole said:


> Jeff took pee paws targets away so he could not shoot any more.



I hate in when that happens.

Particularly seeing how pee paws just had a birthday and all. He might have been saving himself, all this time, for this year.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2011)

dpoole said:


> Jeff took pee paws targets away so he could not shoot any more. I never though i would live long enough to find someone that would shoot more arrows in a day than Jeff. I have seen him start at daylight and i have seen him with a headlight on shooting at midnight and everything in between



Jeff's able to shoot that much because he don't come to full draw. It only takes him half the effort...


----------



## dpoole (Jun 8, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Jeff's able to shoot that much because he don't come to full draw. It only takes him half the effort...



Gene that may be true for Jeff but you draw 4 ft and will shoot just as much as he does what is your excuse


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2011)

dpoole said:


> Gene that may be true for Jeff but you draw 4 ft and will shoot just as much as he does what is your excuse



Vitamins and Five Hour Energy Drinks. That and french fries...


----------



## Gordief (Jun 8, 2011)

gene... don't play the french fry card


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 9, 2011)

All I know is that after shooting a few rounds with Jeff, I would not want him aiming at me . Full draw or not.


----------

